# Calling all downriggers.



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am interested in the numbers of kayak fishos who use down riggers as part of their hardware.
I installed mine mainly to use to take big baits or livebaits down in strong tidal flow. Found out today that a livey just swam around the bomb cable, then my burley pot, then around the bomb cable again! Made a heck of a mess. Is this the norm or just bad luck? I must admit that with so many lines down there in a small area, anchor line, burley pot line, down rigger cable and 2 baited rods, then live baits are going to have a field day. Not to mention when a nice big Mulloway finally finds the bait!
When you get a good hookup does anyone find some time to bring the bomb back to the surface or just try to play out the fish away from the cable? Please feel free to comment or ridicule! Steve.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Knowing nothing about down riggers this may not be possible but Is there any way you could combine your burley pot and lead weight into one unit ?
ie... a piece of pvc tube capped and half filled with lead leaving the top half for burley. If so this would be one less line in the water to tangle with.Or place the burley pot on the same line as the weight. 
Just a thought. Slap me now.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've only used it (both on the Yak and the stinkboat) while trolling. I have heard of people using it at anchor in a strong current as you describe. I think they were using squid which didn't have the strength the swim against the current/tide though (or they wer dead).

If your livie is strong enough to swim around in the current though you could just use a big sinker to get him down, might have to experiment with how big to keep him where you want him.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I know squat (my wife said I should stop here :lol: ) about down riggers but I am just interested what size sinker you would have to use in the tidal flow and depth you are fishing or is it just too fast.
With the burley pot (I have just started using one) what I will be doing in the future is dropping the burley pot slightly up current and attaching a float and just dropping the lot over instead of having it attached, as I dont want lines everywhere and if i do hook something i want to follow I am not trying to get it back on board or tow it along. This might help you too as you could put a few metres between your livey and the line.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Maybe you could try having 2 lines to the burley pot.
Long one for raising and lowering, plus a short one with a shackle or similar attaching it to the anchor line.
That way both anchor and burley lines are behind you out of the way and the burley is washed straight under the yak.

Rob.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I might also be asking whether you need your burley pot down there as well. I think a live down there stressed out would be pretty helpful in attracting jewies if they are around.

The other thing you could try is a paternoster rig with your livie. Put a good heavy sinker down on the bottom and a reasonable quality 3 way swivel above it at whatever depth you want your live bait.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Guys for all your thoughts. Rob I have tried tethering the burley pot to the anchor rope but found that the burley pot actually climbed back up the anchor rope as the current increased and that is with 2lb of lead in the bottom. Not all the way of course but a significant distance, perhaps a third of the way back to the surface.
Eric before the downrigger I always fished my liveys on a running sinker rig. At times I need 8oz bomb sinkers to hold the bottum under the kayak. Not a problem but the allure of the downrigger is that once you get a good hookup you fight the fish weight free.
Sit on it your idea of leaving the burley pot up current on an independant float sounds like a real beauty. Will never be totally out of play though as the gummy sharks have a particular tendancy to work back upstream after their early runs downcurrent . That is one way I can be pretty sure that I have one on. Sometimes they can get 50metres or more back upstream of where I am anchored. Still, thanks again fellas for your input, isn`t this where the true value of a good forum shines out. So many top points of view. AKFF, alive and well. Steve.


----------

